# Waterside by Spinnaker



## w.bob (Feb 27, 2009)

We will be staying at this resort in May. We have only been to HHI once before & remember driving into the Waterside just to look. Can't remember much more then that, except the location seemed to be a plus. I remember it being fairly close to the beach. I also remember eating at a couple or restaurants close by which we would probably revisit assuming they are still there.

Can any owners fill us in on any of the pluses or minuses of staying at or owning at the Waterside. From the past post & reviews I have read, most seem to like it. We will be in building 5400 not sure of a unit #. It is a 2br 2bath unit. Others have said they are good size units. We would not care about the proximity to the pool but do hope that we are near a barbecue grill. We enjoy a simple home cooked meal now & then and usually like to barbecue. I believe we have a lagoon view but we do not expect much as long it is not a parking lot. 

I know that things can change day to day but is the resort usually quite place. I read that the units are usually very clean and in fairly decent condition but what about noise from adjacent units? Also we enjoy eating an early breakfast on the lanai's or just relaxing at night enjoying the weather. Are the lanais large enough for a table & chairs to have a meal on or are they only big enough to accommodate a couple of chairs?

I don't know why we worry each time we stay at a new timeshare. We really have never been disappointed with a trade. Thanks


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 27, 2009)

W.Bob,

Relax. You're going to have a great time.

Yes, there is a table and chairs out on the lanai.

I don't remember about the barbeque grills because we didn't use them, but I'm pretty sure they're there too.

In addition the the Tug Reviews of Waterside, if you haven't already 
see the TripAdvisor Waterside reviews


Richard


----------



## w.bob (Feb 27, 2009)

MULTIZ321 said:


> W.Bob,
> 
> Relax. You're going to have a great time.
> 
> ...



Thanks Richard
We do relax once we are there & can unwind. We did check tripadviser but I was disappointed by the fact that there were only 4 reviews. All were very complimentary.


----------



## Tfish (Feb 27, 2009)

I hope that the reviews are correct because I just purchased Wk 12 EOY for what I think is a great price. $300-all in.

I bid $51 and the transfers and legals made it $300.

Perfect week for me and the guys to come down from Canada for a week of golf.

Now I wish it started this year, not next.

Tfish


----------



## w.bob (Feb 27, 2009)

Tfish said:


> I hope that the reviews are correct because I just purchased Wk 12 EOY for what I think is a great price. $300-all in.
> 
> I bid $51 and the transfers and legals made it $300.
> 
> ...



I tend to worry more when the reviews are split between good & bad. Just about all of the reviews I have seen on this resort were good. Good luck with your purchase


----------



## w.bob (Feb 27, 2009)

I just found out that our unit will be on the 1st floor. In reading some older post I believe I read that there is parking under the units so I assume that even though it is the 1st floor it is not actually on the ground level unless the parking is actually underground. Can anyone confirm this? Just wondering if the patio is  on the ground as a walkout. Unit is in the 54oo building. I do not have the actual number of the unit. thanks


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 27, 2009)

Bob,

You're not on ground level.  The parking garage is the ground level of the buildings.

From your description, your unit is on the second floor of the building.


Richard


----------



## Steve NH (Feb 27, 2009)

Isn't this the place that had the free ice cream social?

We'd go back again in a flash.


----------



## w.bob (Feb 28, 2009)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Bob,
> 
> You're not on ground level.  The parking garage is the ground level of the buildings.
> 
> ...



Richard,

Thats what I thought from what I read on previous post but was not sure. I do remember a lot of units throughout the Island being built with the living space above garage s. I imagine it has to do with possible flooding.

Steve - I am not familiar with the activities at the resort but a ice cream social does sounds nice.


----------



## elaine (Feb 28, 2009)

*I own at Waterside--comments*

We traded 2X thru RCI, then liked it so much that we bought one.  Bldg 5400 is bldg 4, and 1st floor is the 2nd floor with parking below---I think you are right by the big pool---but if not, all are very close.  Bldg has an elevator straight from parking.  Units are large with table/chairs for 4 on balcony. Large gas Grills are located by both pool areas. There are tables/chairs to eat poolside, if you desire.  The pool over by bdlg 7 and 8 is heated--if you are there in chilly weather.  
We enjoy walking down the back road to the beach--keep going straight and you will see a pathway by the gate (which goes to pool at private condos) to get to the beach--it's very residential on that beach.  Or you can take shuttle (or walk) to Colingy beach with rentals, shops, etc.---we usually do Coligny in AM and then walk the backroad in afternoon or evening to residential beach.  You can walk to restaurants, grocery, putt-putt, coffee places, if you want.  It is s very nice walk down the back road.  Have fun, Elaine


----------



## BarCol (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi there we are Waterside owners (2 EOY weeks week 20 and week 26 in 1 bedrooms and this year's our turn - yippee:whoopie: )- the 5400 buidling is the one across from check-in - the main pool is beside the check-in and an easy stroll across the internal road.  There are barbeque grills on the pool deck and you are 2 blocks by the back road from Coligny Square where there is a grocery store - I think it's Piggly Wiggley a bunch of restaurants and stores - then the beach.  The units in the 5400 building were refreshed this past year I think with new paint and I recall some new sofa beds. All units have WIFI. Bike rentals are easy to get through Riding Tigers I think - as I recall there is a special resort price for them but you may want to0 reserve online before you go

It's a great location in HH - hope you enjoy yourself


----------



## catwgirl (Mar 1, 2009)

I'll be checking in in 3 weeks.        I am really looking forward to it.  I have a 3 bedroom unit.  Is there a particular building I should request?


----------



## BarCol (Mar 1, 2009)

catwgirl - I think units are pre-assigned (check your confirmation) but all buidlings are good I think!


----------



## elaine (Mar 1, 2009)

*bldg 1 (5100) is older and lost of stairs*

Bldg 1 is townhouse style older bldg---up a flight of stairs to main level to enter and then another flight of stairs to 3rd BR.  It is also closest to the road and farthest from the pool--it's still perfectly fine and some people prefer the low rise, townhouse style--but we much preferred the condo style newer bldgs.  If it matters to you, I would call resort and ask for a bldg without any stairs--anyone have bad back, bad knees, young kids---if so, be sure to let them know that.


----------



## jme (Mar 3, 2009)

*waterside*

we own at grande ocean , which i think is the best timeshare resort on the east coast, but we also love hilton head in general, so we go as often as we can , over and above our timeshare weeks. 

since we only live 2.5 hrs away, we are close enough to visit a lot. sometimes our visits are spur-of-the-moment, so we have to scramble to find something, especially if it's a busy time....most weekends are. 

we have rented at waterside on two occasions, and it was LOVELY, so don't worry.  the units are very nice, and the location is nice.....it's not ON the beach, but it's easily walkable, and in general  it's close to most everything you would want to be close to.....like many of our favorite restaurants, sea pines plantation and harbour town, etc.  

some of the units' views are wonderful, even tho they may be simply a lagoon or wooden bridge over a lagoon, or a wooded view......most are quite tranquil.  you will enjoy waterside; we did, and would stay there anytime.  jme


----------



## Tfish (Mar 3, 2009)

Anyone know where 5424 is?

Old building?

Newer building?

Re-furbished?

Just purchased on Ebay,


----------



## elaine (Mar 3, 2009)

*bldg 4, 2nd floor*

bldg 4, 2nd floor (which is really 3rd floor).  All units (except bldg 1) are fairly new.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 3, 2009)

From the March 2009 Spinnaker Owner Update Newsletter -

Waterside, Hilton Head Island, S.C.

Waterside Buildings 5100, 5200 and 5400 are currently being refurbished.
Among the improvements are:

    * Removal of wallpaper in Kitchen and Bathrooms
    * Repainting of entire unit
    * New Living Room sofa and chairs
    * New computer desk and chair
    * New Dining Room table centerpiece
    * Removal of Bathroom plate glass mirrors; replaced with framed mirrors
    * Addition of art in Bathrooms

 The unit upgrades are sure to please!


Richard


----------



## Tfish (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for the update.

Mike


----------

